# Wtb penn 50w



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Looking for a half decent penn 50w. Don't care if it's 2 speed or not. Seeing what's out there. Hit me up if you have one to part with. Thanks


----------



## wayne fowlkes (Sep 11, 2004)

I have one new in the box 525.00 LMN if U R intrested 757-481-4107


----------



## Introfiant (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks Wayne, would be awesome to fish with but above my budget. Hope your are doing well!


----------



## wayne fowlkes (Sep 11, 2004)

I have anouther used but new drag & bearings LMN if U R intrested


----------



## wayne fowlkes (Sep 11, 2004)

I will take 350 for it


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Hey dont forget to check that Nautical Consignment store on the southbound side of the bypass near Colington Rd. 
I think this is it.
Cap'n John's Marine & Nautical Consignment
402 S Croatan Hwy Kill Devil Hills, NC 27948
(252) 255-2229


----------

